# [SOLVED] Wont boot windows.



## casy (Apr 26, 2009)

I recently built a computer and when i try to boot up windows xp home edition when i go to bios 

System intruded,chassis opened,or tempered before,check system 

i dont know what this means and hoping someone can help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Wont boot windows.*

What specs are you running?
The bios should have a option to turn off the intrusion detection.


----------



## casy (Apr 26, 2009)

*system intruded chassis opened or tempered*

i am building a computer - motherboard is ASUS P5ND. when i go to instasll the operating system XP Home edition i get the system intruded message. Also i noticed that the blue light on the case face is not on. 
what is causing this and whatm do I do to correct it and get the operating system installed.


----------



## casy (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Wont boot windows.*

actually i am using windows XP with service pack 3 and my mother board is ASUS P5N-D. and i get the message confirmation - the system intruded , chassis opened or tempered before, Please check the system


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Wont boot windows.*

In the images below check the chassis jumper is in the proper position.
And in the Bios set the case open warning to disabled.


----------



## casy (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Wont boot windows.*

the problem has been resolved - we attached the jumper per the suggestion
and found several other jumpers that needed to be reattached. the system is now fully operational.

thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Wont boot windows.*

Good to hear you have it up and running


----------

